# Vigoro Red Lava Rocks



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a bag at HD (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-cu-ft-Decorative-Stone-Red-Lava-Rock-440897/100427379#). Are they safe for aquarium use?


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

I was considering using some as a base/wall behind some dragon stone so I am curious about this also. If you already have some you could put some in a bucket and raise the PH to see what happens.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes I do have the bag but if its not safe I rather not open it so I can return it. So hopefully someone will chime in soon.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a canister filter full over them... No issues.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

EntoCraig said:


> I have a canister filter full over them... No issues.


Hi..is it the same bag? If so, how does it need to be prepped? And are you using it for bio-media?


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've used it both in canister filters, wet drys, and in the tank itself. no issues.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Lava rock is all about the same stuff - basalt full of air bubbles.

It's been used for a long time in all sorts of aquaria, it's generally inert and won't affect the water chemistry.

The stuff is pretty dirty, so it might be worth washing/rinsing it, but other than that, should be fine.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks to all who took out the time to reply


----------

